#ubuntu-us-co 2012-04-20
<ramsrambo> Need help installing Ubuntu 12 beta 2
#ubuntu-us-co 2015-04-19
<mynameismevin> wow. I see like 4 of my current/past coworkers in this group.
<mynameismevin> small world.
